# A Couple from the Weekend



## Bynx (Aug 13, 2012)

Rain and sun, weather for taking pics. These are from the Haliburton region of Ontario.


----------



## The Barbarian (Aug 13, 2012)

The first two are almost three-dimensional.   Perfect exposures.

This is the way I like HDRs.


----------



## Bynx (Aug 13, 2012)

It was a wild weekend Barbarian. Heavy rain one minute, then the sun out the next, until the next heavy rain. Getting back to the car was an adventure every time. And of course, we drove during the sun and shot during the rain.


----------



## pixmedic (Aug 13, 2012)

Glad to see you back posting in the HDR forum Bynx, love your work!


----------



## Bynx (Aug 13, 2012)

Thanks pixmedic. I guess the old adage, those who can, do. Those who cant, just badmouth Bynx. Anyway, it was nice getting out to take just over 600 pics and will be processing for a while.


----------



## nineoneeighttony (Aug 13, 2012)

I like #3 the best, lovely!


----------



## manny212 (Aug 13, 2012)

Love them Bynx. !! Great job.


----------



## vipgraphx (Aug 13, 2012)

#3 -  you have a magenta hue in your rock area and that water is blown out and also has a magenta hue.


----------



## FanBoy (Aug 13, 2012)

Realistic, even lighting to the pictures. I like the detail in number three. A great find!


----------



## Bynx (Aug 17, 2012)

vipgraphx said:


> #3 -  you have a magenta hue in your rock area and that water is blown out and also has a magenta hue.



That purple look is exactly how that spot looks. The bottom layer of rock is dark purple and gives the water the same purple reflection as well as a dark bottomless look because you cant focus on anything. The water might be blown, but I thought I covered the exposures. I never got any blinkies on the whitest areas of the fast flowing water.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Aug 17, 2012)

Excellent as always. First two definitely capture the nature aspect. The third one seems kind of "magical" to me, I really like how you captured the water! For the last one, how did you get a still shot of the water shooting HDR, does de-ghosting work THAT well?!


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Aug 17, 2012)

Really like #2. *Favorite* of the set. 

The composition of #1, dead center vertical and horizontal, is not super interesting to me.


----------



## Rick58 (Aug 17, 2012)

#3 is a home run. The 3d look is fantastic. #2 is a very close runner up. #1 is centered horizonally and vertically, but I'm not sure if there would be a better choice  given the shape of the subject. All very nice


----------



## Bynx (Aug 17, 2012)

I wish there was more to play with when I shot #1 but for a composition, I thought it was the best way for the symmetry. Here is another one, 2 - 5 shot HDRs for a panorama.


----------



## Bynx (Aug 17, 2012)

DGM, for the fourth shot I didnt use deghosting. I just processed it. How Photomatix works will always puzzle me. But it worked here ok. By the way, the water is the white stuff, all that black is rock with just bits of water flowing over it.


----------



## tirediron (Aug 17, 2012)

I especially like #2 in your OP Bynx; something almost magical about that image.  Well done!


----------



## zombiemann (Aug 17, 2012)

I really dig number 3, and that pano is spiffy as well.  The clouds look a little apocalyptic but you can't really do much about that lol


----------



## jaguaraz (Aug 17, 2012)

Very much like the set.  Especially #3.  Looks almost magical even though the HDR treatment is subtle.


----------



## Bynx (Aug 17, 2012)

tirediron said:


> I especially like #2 in your OP Bynx; something almost magical about that image.  Well done!



There should have been moose there, but we didnt see any the whole trip. Deer, otters and a large turkey standing in the road. It was over 3 feet tall as we drove around it.


----------



## Steve5D (Aug 20, 2012)

Bynx said:


> I wish there was more to play with when I shot #1 but for a composition, I thought it was the best way for the symmetry. Here is another one, 2 - 5 shot HDRs for a panorama.



The branch in the upper right killes this. If you were looking to "add depth", you should've included more of that tree. As it is, it looks like an errant tree branch in a haphazardly composed photo...


----------



## Bynx (Aug 20, 2012)

Steve5D said:


> Bynx said:
> 
> 
> > I wish there was more to play with when I shot #1 but for a composition, I thought it was the best way for the symmetry. Here is another one, 2 - 5 shot HDRs for a panorama.
> ...



Glad you dont "dig it". That must mean I did something right.


----------



## Steve5D (Aug 20, 2012)

Bynx said:


> Steve5D said:
> 
> 
> > Bynx said:
> ...



Well, if you need to continue to convince yourself that you did something right, go for the processing. That's not bad.

The composition, because of that branch, is a trainwreck. There is no "symmetry" there...


----------

